# Back pain when very newly pregnant



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Ruth,

I am 5w2d pregnant after my 2nd IVF treatment. I've had back pain before, it seems to recur and I need it stretched/straightened out by an osteopath. Usually I take pankillers prescribed by my GP to help too and a cold compress when it first starts to hurt.

I have a few questions:
1. Can I still have osteopathic treatment now I am pregnant? Could it cause miscarriage?
2. Are paracetamol safe to take?
3. Is it OK to use a cold compress on the lower spine area?

I realise I may be worrying needlessly, I do panic that every little thing could harm the baby/babies (?) but don't want to leave the back pain untreated until it goes completely.

Thanks,
Mookie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Paracetamol and cold compress fine, need to check with your osteopath regarding if this is safe in early pregnancy.

Ruth


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Ruth!


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Mookie

Congratulations hun - you did it   . 
You've got a  on the way.

Anyway, to your question. I'm no nurse, but DH is a physio, and he is very strict with my back during tx. NO manipulation at all, as it is contraindicated during pregnancy.
So, save yourself some money, and get DH to give you a massage. Much safer  

Enjoy the next 8 months - so pleased for you.

Lisa x


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Lisa,

Thanks so much! DH as a physio! You lucky thing!!! I think it's been a bit aggravated by a lot of bed rest during tx and also bad posture generally (I'm very wonky  ). Hopefully with a bit of TLC it will start to straighten out! 

Thanks for the congratulations, it's still sinking in to be honest. Scan is in a couple of weeks so looking forward to that. It's still nerve-wracking but I guess that's to be expected! Best of luck with your next ICSI cycle, sending lots of     your way.

Mookie
xxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Mookie

Forgot to say - I'm a chiropodist, so I get a stiff/achey back.
One exercise to help - if you can understand description is this;
lie on back - knees up to you chest - arms out in the crucifix position.
Now, rotate your knees in circular movements, slowly. Alternate clockwise/anticlockwise.
Have you got it, LOL. Its helps me no end, so hope it helps you. I get bad backache during tx.
Lisa x


----------

